# My first ton



## davdandy (6 Oct 2014)

Yesterday i rode my first ton,103 miles to be exact.

Starting from my home town of Leigh we headed out to High Legh then onto the beautiful village of Grt Budworth before riding to Kelsall,from there we went through Delamere before turning round for a pootle round Jodrell bank.Then we headed to Wilmslow and turned for home via Dunham Massey.

The only downside to the ride was my upper inner right leg started to hurt,real bad and at the 40 mile too and nearly turned for home but decided to keep going.But it was tough,very tough.The week before i rode a 75 miles with bags of energy and strong legs but not this week.But i did it,though my leg still gives me grief,but that's down to age i think.

There were four of us at the start but one had to go home because of family commitments,but apart from the leg issues a truly wonderful day out.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (6 Oct 2014)

Well done! The first is normally the most difficult as you do not know what to expect. After I did my first one I started doing at least one a month.
I know a lot of the places you rode on that route, its very nice around the Cheshire lanes and although it is pretty flat it can be a little brutal if the wind gets up as there is little protection. Good luck with the next one (Once you have done one, you will do more!)


----------



## ianrauk (6 Oct 2014)

Very well done. A great achievement.


----------



## davdandy (6 Oct 2014)

Thanks Martin,but it wasnt the distance that did me.The leg started quite early and never gave up.The week before i would have murdered that ride without incident.Sods law eh?

Anyway,a few snaps of the day out.

The bikes having a little rest.










Above,the four of us before we became three.I`m the teapot in the Garmin top. 


And below is me trying to get some relief from the leg.Looks like i`m humping a small rodent but i assure you i`m not.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 Oct 2014)

Well done, great achievement!


----------



## slowmotion (6 Oct 2014)

Well done. That's a target I have yet to hit.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Oct 2014)

Well done.. It's a great feeling, eh!


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Oct 2014)

Congratulations. A good milestone to reach, especially this late in the year.


----------



## jagman.2003 (9 Oct 2014)

Well done, did my first imperial century the other week. 
Hoping it sets the standard for some longer rides generally now.


----------



## Keith Oates (9 Oct 2014)

Well done in getting the Century but having leg trouble from the 40 mile mark must have been an extra burden that you could have done without !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## davdandy (9 Oct 2014)

Keith Oates said:


> Well done in getting the Century but having leg trouble from the 40 mile mark must have been an extra burden that you could have done without !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



It certainly was.The week before would have been much easier but that sods law for you isn't it.


----------

